# Not Sure Which Tank To Buy: Biocube 16 Vs Fluval Flex 15



## eyelet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to fish keeping but doing my homework right now. I want to start out with a simple freshwater tank and I'm debating between the Coralife Biocube 16 or the Fluval Flex 15. Both seem similar but the Biocube is $75 more. 

Is one better then the other? I don't plan to grow plants or coral in either, just a few small freshwater fish.

Thank you for any thoughts or advice.


----------



## The Hobbit (Jun 28, 2017)

I think either would be a good choice as both are well know names in the hobby, but i think your stocking levels would have to be watched closely as they are both smaller tanks.


----------

